# Outlook über Netzwerk auf 2 Rechnern nutzen



## HardstyleGod (25. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,

und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem. Und zwar haben wir ein Haus das untereinander vernetzt ist. Oben im 2. Geschoss ist ein Rechner auf dem Outlook installiert ist. Ich möchte jetzt aber wenn ich ganz unten bin nicht ewig hochlaufen um die Mails zu checken, also würde ich gerne von unten das Office oben nutzen. Habe es schon probiert in dem ich es einfach freigebe aber bei Outlook Express kommt dann folgende Meldung:

http://home.arcor.de/ravebasexl/fehler1.jpg 

wenn ich es mit Microsoft Office 2000 mache, dann kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

http://home.arcor.de/ravebasexl/fehler2.jpg 

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich das Problem lösen kann.....?

Mfg Christian


----------



## Filone (25. März 2005)

Allgemein ist es so, daß Du Outlook auf zwei Rechnern mit einem gemeinsamen Persönlichen Ordner nutzen kannst. Das bedeutet, beide Rechner haben den selben Kalender, Mailkonten etc. pp.

Wir haben das auf der Arbeit eingerichtet, um einen Abteilungskalender zu pflegen. Sehr sinnvoll, wenn man als Projektmanager versucht, eine Abteilungsbesprechung ins Leben zu rufen.

Warum jetzt in Deinem speziellen Fall diese Meldung kommt, kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen.


----------



## gorim (25. März 2005)

Den zweiten Fehler kenne ich. Wenn ich Platte C: mit XP neu installiere und Office von D: starte, erscheint er immer. Danach muß ich nochmals Office installieren. Du versucht, ein Programm von einem anderen PC aufzurufen, ist aber bei Dir gar nicht installiert. Das funktioniert so nicht. 
Office kennt aber einen Netzwerkinstallationsmodus, d.h. Du installierst es in einen freigegebenen Ordner und ruftst es von dort auf. Es werden lediglich ein paar Dateien auf Deinen Rechner kopiert. Den Parameter weiß ich leider nicht mehr, versuchs mal mit setup /?.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## vera (27. März 2005)

Hallo Christian,

Du solltest auf Deinem "Hauptrechner", auf dem Outlook läuft, Deine Datendatei suchen ( Extras, Optionen, EmailSetup, Datendatei) - diesen Weg gibst Du auf Deinem Zweitrechner an. Vorteil:
alle Termine, usw. sind nur einmal vorhanden. Nachteil: Du kannst nicht gleichzeitig auf beiden Rechnern Termine eingeben - aber das geht eh nicht, wenn Du in unterschiedlichen Etagen arbeitest...


----------



## olly1882 (29. März 2005)

Die Lösung ist zwar nicht ganz sauber, aber für den Heimgebrauch mit 2 Rechnern ausreichend. Installier VNC oder NetOp, damit kannst du von unten auf den Rechner oben zugreifen. VNC meine ich wäre kostenlos, NetOp erfordert eine Lizenz. NetOp ist vom Funktionsumfang her besser, aber wenn du nur Mails lesen möchtest, reicht VNC vollkommen aus.


----------

